# Look 585 Headset - Online Source



## lemans003 (Apr 24, 2007)

Dear Fellow 585 Riders,
I am currently looking for an online source for the 585 FSA Headset. I want to replace my bearing races and bearings. Does anyone have a reliable source that sells the correct headset? Thanks in advance. Keep Riding. :thumbsup:


----------



## Emspilot (Apr 17, 2002)

lemans003 said:


> Dear Fellow 585 Riders,
> I am currently looking for an online source for the 585 FSA Headset. I want to replace my bearing races and bearings. Does anyone have a reliable source that sells the correct headset? Thanks in advance. Keep Riding. :thumbsup:


Check with chas, he might be able to help you out.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

Just about every online dealer sells FSA or Cane Creek IS standard headsets. There are removeable, split ring bearing seats in the frame that some people mistakenly call "races", but those should not need replacement, unless the headset was ridden with the bearings adjusted loose. The bearing seats would be a LOOK item, that any LOOK dealer can get. A new IS headset will come with a fork crown race that is NOT used on the HSC5 fork. Don't try to install it.


http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...rated+Headset&vendorCode=FSA&major=1&minor=16

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=68


----------

